# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  احمد عبدالله ضفر يشتبك مع وفد الهلال داخل منزله وادارة المريخ تدخل

## استرلينى

*احمد عبدالله ضفر يشتبك مع وفد الهلال داخل منزله وادارة المريخ تدخل 

قامت غرفة تسجيلات الهلال بكل وقاحة وقلة ادب بالذهاب لمنزل كابتن المريخ احمد عبدالله ضفر الذي تفاجاء بوجودهم وزيارتهم وعند طلب سبب زيارتهم اخبروه انهم علي علم ان عقده تبقي فيه مدة ستةاشهر وانهم علي استعداد تام لتسجيله وتم عرض مبلغ وقدره ثلاثة مليار جنيه عدا ونقدا وطلبوا منه ان يقوم بتحضير شنطة ملابسه فقط وسوف يسفرونه الي دولة شقيقة يختفي فيها الي موعد التسجيلات القادمة وطمانوه ان الاتحاد في جيبهم حتي ان قام المريخ بشكوي لغيابه او انزل عقوبة ايقاف عليه هم كفيلين بها الي ان يعود بعد ستة اشهر لاعبا للهلال ووقتها قام احمد عبدالله ضفر بالاشتباك معهم داخل المنزل وحدث مرج وهرج وتم الاتصال بالوالي الذي امر فورا بفتح بلاغ رسمي بالواقعة 



*

----------


## استرلينى

*سؤال لاخونا فى المنتدى والذين لديهم علاقه بادارى نادى المريخ نحب ان نستفسر عن الموضوع لوصحيح فلابد من جمهور المريخ حمايه لاعبيه 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*صحة الموضوع  مابعرفها لكن  عقد ضفر باقى ليه سنه   بذكر عاد تسجيله لثلاثه مواسم   2014  وهو كان مع المنتخب  فى اثيوبيا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*شتلة جلفوطية او من مريخي مسكين راي
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر عقده تجدد في يونيو 2015 ولمدة ثلاث سنوات
يجو بعد سنة ونص ويحاولوا تاني



*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شتله ساى

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كذبة من امها
بطولية كرتونية نسبت لضفر
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*معنى هذا انهم غير مقتنعين انهم ابطال الموسم والا ليه جارين وراء لاعبى المريخ ... ما قلنا ليكم بطولاتكم مصنوعة عند السمكرجية
                        	*

----------


## Arif M

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كذبة من امها
بطولية كرتونية نسبت لضفر



وما دخل ضفر؟
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*والله يسوها الرشاريش طالما السمكرجية قاعدبن... 
بلد مافيها قانون
                        	*

----------

